# Flying



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Noel and I were both making great strides with bonding untill she got the hang of the flying thing even though she is 3 possibly slightly older she acted as if she has never flown before. However now she has mastered it and won't stop flying I am happy she is really into it but the bonding and training all has stopped all together. Should I clip her wings just to make her more social I think it seems kind of selfish??


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I always clip new birds once for taming purposes.  As well as giving me a better chance to bond with them quickly, it also allows them to get used to the house without getting themselves into danger. I don't see anything wrong with clipping her to make the "getting to know you" period easier.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

I was thinking it was a good idea anyway tonight she almost flew into a candle I swear my heart stopped.. Then I felt guilty because she could have been seriously hurt.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I wouldn't use candles anywhere near her at anytime, especially when she's out of her cage. Birds are super sensitive to fumes, so you shouldn't use any candles, air freshners, cleaning products, etc in the same room as birds.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

I was using them in the living room shes in our dinning room but she tends to fly everywhere so if I clip her wings could I still use candles in other rooms of the house??


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yup, as long as the smell doesn't reach her.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I haven't clipped Earl Or Little Bill's Wings, I think they should be allowed to fly, because that is what their wings are for!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would also say go ahead and clip her atleast for now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I also agree birds should be able to fly, but if its becoming a problem I have no problem with clipping them especially if it comes to safety all of mine were and are clipped a little bit so they can still fly but not the crazy flying around the room, I am in the same kind of prediciment with Hollie she was clipped at the breeders but still able to fly just not very well she keeps going up and landing some where she shouldn't and once into the window thankfully she wasn't hurt so I think I am going to have to clip her a little more for her own safety and for bonding purposes I don't think she had a ton of human interaction in the last few weeks.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Like I said they should be able to fly, but clipping there wings isn't that bad If it is just for there safety & taming


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

*Wing Clipping*

I have to agree Bea, i allways clip wings on my birds once they fly a little. I let them use them a couple times then i clip them. They are a lot easier to train and make friendley that way, plus you dont have to fear them going out the door to the nearest tree and its happened to me.
Before i sell a bird i clip the wings and nails if needed. Yesterday and today i clipped 8 birds wings and nails, well me and my wife that is.
I clip wings for folks around here that i have sold birds to or that know me and most think its a lot easier to keep the wings clipped, there are a few who leave them in full flight becouse they enjoy them flying around there house or room...so be happy... HO HO HO Seasons Greetings...Bill


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

poppabill said:


> Before i sell a bird i clip the wings and nails if needed.


I think that's a really good idea. It means you won't get a phone call in the first few days saying "oops, my new bird i bought off you just flew out the window".


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike can fly now but he rarely does so Iam not going to clip him and I will see how it goes. He is also keeping his tail feathers  Lets hope he does not break them off again.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I haven't clipped Dooby, I like to see him fly around, but having said that........I'm not against clipping as such, it's up to the individual person's needs.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I haven't clipped Earl or Little Bill's wings & I am not planning too, they enjoy flying too much. And I love to see them fly aswell


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> it's up to the individual person's needs.


I agree. It's a decision between you and your birdie. Mother knows best.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I agree. It's a decision between you and your birdie. Mother knows best.


LOL!! 
P.S I can't send you anymore PM's Aly because your inbox is full. But your siggy is fine now


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> LOL!!
> P.S I can't send you anymore PM's Aly because your inbox is full. But your siggy is fine now



I just realized that..thanks.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I haven't clipped Dooby, I like to see him fly around,


I like to see them fly around too.  But when all 6 of my indoor birds take off around the lounge room at once!!!  DUCK FOR COVER!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I like to see them fly around too.  But when all 6 of my indoor birds take off around the lounge room at once!!!  DUCK FOR COVER!!


Oh don't I know what you mean! The budgies seem to think it's funny to make it look like they're going straight for my head and then dive back up..lol


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

awww I want one to be evil to me like that


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I like to see them fly around too.  But when all 6 of my indoor birds take off around the lounge room at once!!!  DUCK FOR COVER!!


don't you just love that when one starts flying around they all have to do it....hehe I have had to duck on quite a few occasions


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well other than the minor foot problem todays cuddle/training time went really well. I think its helped greatly.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> Well other than the minor foot problem todays cuddle/training time went really well. I think its helped greatly.


I'm glad. She'll get better and better-just watch.


----------

